# Got-R-Done



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Just got my Colnago Classic built up. Campy Centar with Chourus headset and Record seat post. Deda Magic handlebars, Newton stem, Velocity Arrowhead / Arrowhead OC rims, Fizik Aliante saddle. I still need to get some clipless pedals. It's cold enough that I have not ridden it much yet. But, so far it rides like a dream, er, I mean Classic.


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bellisimo! Looks great.*

Congratulations and enjoy. Nothing quite like a new bike to get you going.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very pretty...p'raps because my bicycle looks pretty much identical...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Very nice - good on the colour coordination and top marks for the toe clips.

However, it does look high at the front - lots of spacers and reversed stem. Many US bikes look that way to me though...

CC


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Ce Cinquanta
However said:


> That picture was taken fresh off the build. Still fine tuning the fit. Thanks to all of you for the coments.


----------



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

beautiful bike! makes me long for warmer weather. I love the toe clips--nice touch!


----------

